
Ansistrano – Ansible role to deploy apps in a Capistrano style - clessg
https://github.com/ansistrano/deploy
======
retr0h
I'm not much of a "crapistrano" fan. I do admit it filled a necessary void at
the time... With that said, the role itself is well written Ansible.

Tests[1][2] could be improved by molecule[3].

[1]
[https://github.com/ansistrano/deploy/blob/master/.travis.yml](https://github.com/ansistrano/deploy/blob/master/.travis.yml)
[2]
[https://github.com/ansistrano/deploy/tree/master/test](https://github.com/ansistrano/deploy/tree/master/test)
[3] [https://molecule.readthedocs.io](https://molecule.readthedocs.io)

------
thristian
I've never used Capistrano, but it looks like this is basically the
`deploy_helper` module, plus automatically obtaining the code to deploy from
git/rsync/whatever, plus pre- and post- hooks?

~~~
halostatue
Looks like. We’ve got something similar that we put together for our packages
two years ago, but never got cleaned up enough to make it general.

This and our code were written pre-Ansible 2.0, and `deploy_helper` was
released with 2.0.

